# President of the American Vaping Association ..Ask Me Anything...



## Alex (1/9/14)

http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_..._am_gregory_conley_dedicated_vaping_advocate/

A pretty informative thread on Reddit

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver (2/9/14)

Super thread @Alex 
Well found!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (2/9/14)

Alex said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_..._am_gregory_conley_dedicated_vaping_advocate/
> 
> A pretty informative thread on Reddit


 
Awesome find @Alex 
really worth the read

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

